
BC wild fired - boonez123
https://governmentofbc.maps.arcgis.com/apps/MapSeries/index.html?appid=ef6f11c8c36b42c29e103f65dbcd7538
======
iamjdg
I’ve lived in Vancouver for 17 years and while there is no direct fire threat
in the city, the smoke in the area has never been this bad and for such an
extended period of time. Rain in the forecast for this weekend (fingers
crossed).

------
ilove_banh_mi
I'm going with my kids to Jasper and Banff for our summer holiday and it looks
like the fires are staying on the West side of the mountains. Thanks for the
link. Awesome.

------
SemiTom
we just cancelled a long planned trip up to Canada because of the wildfires &
smoke....

